# found this on flickr



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

a marvelous photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/univix/553 ... [email protected]/


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

wow, kinda scary :shock:


----------



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

Haha! Too cute!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> wow, kinda scary :shock:


yawning probably..


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

The ferocious king of the...hum... King of the Cage?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> CritterHeaven said:
> 
> 
> > wow, kinda scary :shock:
> ...


i'd say so...looks just like Snarfer!! he has killer yawns!! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That was scary-cute! Hedgie yawns are the best. I don't know why, but I always want to stick my finger in there... :?


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Yikes! He looks like he's just had a blood meal or something...red lips :shock:


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, look at those little chompers. My Dad has been asking what Lunas little teeth look like. I will have to show him this pic.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

wouldnt want my finger to be stuck inbetween those jaws!


----------

